# Beware



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

On hols a few days ago.
Leaving the A26 at junction 30 towards Arcis-sur-aube, the payment is automatic. Ie stick your card in and pay. Did that, barrier opened, we went, so did the car behind us, right up our exhaust pipe. We paid, he didn't. Clever. I thought it was funny, er indoors didn't.

Just a thought

Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Seen that*

Hello,

Saw a similar attempt, the barrier came down and clattered over the car casuing serious damage to both!.

Trev.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

My French man got it right. follow so close the barrier thinks its a car towing a trailer


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Two*



sysinfo said:


> My French man got it right. follow so close the barrier thinks its a car towing a trailer


Maybe two close!
Too close for comfort, especialy if the Police trace the reg off the CCTV.

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

The worry of the barrier lowering is always on my mind when I am towing the trailer. I presume that there is a sort of infared thing that acts as the control mechanism.

In the case of your man, I suspect that if the cameras have picked him up, he will receive a bill, but that would mean someone sat looking at security monitors 24/7 just waiting for this type of thing to happen.

Russell


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Its usually an underground wire sensor which will monitor you passing over it. It would sense your metal trailer from the hitch back along to the end. The bloke must have been mighty close, the idiot.

Johnny F


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I only caught a glimpse of it as we went through the barrier. Not going fast as er ladyship was putting her seatbelt back on. He must have done that before. Still dont mind too much, got a good bumper bar on the back.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Might be worth stopping just through the barrier to see what happens to 'followers' ?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

aultymer said:


> Might be worth stopping just through the barrier to see what happens to 'followers' ?


Shame on you. How could you do that He He :redhotevil:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

if your wheels turn before your wife has her seatbelt on thats a on the spot fine a few years ago the french police were pulling uk vehicles as they move away from the tolls all they look for to stop you is one revolution of the wheel 
chapter


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Lucky for him you were driving. Your wife might have slammed on her breaks just as he got underneath the barrier :evil: :evil: 

stew


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

chapter said:


> if your wheels turn before your wife has her seatbelt on thats a on the spot fine a few years ago the french police were pulling uk vehicles as they move away from the tolls all they look for to stop you is one revolution of the wheel
> chapter


I agree with you, but how long do the barriers stay up?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

chapter said:


> if your wheels turn before your wife has her seatbelt on thats a on the spot fine a few years ago the french police were pulling uk vehicles as they move away from the tolls all they look for to stop you is one revolution of the wheel
> chapter


I agree with you, but how long do the barriers stay up?


----------

